# Please help identify my cichlids



## kokeljm (Oct 2, 2020)

Hello, my wife and I are new in fishkeeping. We just got our first aquarium.

We bought a second hand almost new aquarium, however the previous owner only sold it together with the fish. The fish are cichlids form lake Malawi. 
Unfortunately we were not provided with a lot of information on exact cichlid variety. 
We already did a lot of research on lake Malawi cichlids and we would like to provide the fish best available circumstances to be healthy and happy. This is a little hard not knowing the exact breed.

We are asking for your help on identifying our cichlids.

The yellow ones are supposed to be Labidochromis caeruleus.

At the moment i only post one photo where all varieties can be seen. I can post more detailed photos if necessary.



http://imgur.com/e7OSu4m


----------



## kokeljm (Oct 2, 2020)

Hello all.

I uploaded some more photos. 
You can see all on:


http://imgur.com/9pGYJP4


I would really appreciate your help with identification.

Some photos:


----------

